
Ask HN: What do you want to see in the new Apple Computers? - tmsldd
Hi folks, the other day we saw Dustin from Ubuntu coming to the public to ask what we want for the project. That was a very bold attitude from their side.<p>I would like to propose the same here, but for Apple.
Since they haven&#x27;t come to me, I&#x27;m going to them. Whether they will consider this or not is another question.
But, as I just love very much Apple products, I felt this is the right moment and a good thing to do.
I do believe that if there is a company that knows how to make hardware, that company is Apple.<p>So, following the same format, what I want from a Apple computer?<p>- FLAVOR: [MacBook Pro, Mac Pro]
- HEADLINE: More computing power, and degree of freedom for HW updates.
- DESCRIPTION: I&#x27;m that kind of person that don&#x27;t mind having laptop a bit thicker as exchange for computer power. So, having a top line GPU, some extra slots to expand the memory (not limiting at 16GB) wouldn&#x27;t hurt Apple in any sense.
So, please Powerful GPUs, memory slots, removable&#x2F;replaceable SSD..
(And please, keep the design. It is just awesome ;) ).
- ROLE&#x2F;AFFILIATION: CTO of a software company.<p>- FLAVOR: [MacBook Pro]
- HEADLINE: Give me back the MagSafe!
- DESCRIPTION: You know, this new USB connector is just awful and fragile.. It is just a question of time to my dog bite the cable and throw everything in the ground..
So, please give back the MagSafe connector!<p>- FLAVOR: [macOS]
- HEADLINE: Tiling Window Manager.
- DESCRIPTION: Take Side-by-side as start point...What about extend it to something like i3wm? For me would be great to distribute windows the way I want on the screen. We gain a little bit of productivity.<p>- FLAVOR: [macOS]
- HEADLINE: Control of outgoing connections, and data collection.
- DESCRIPTION: Please give us the control of the outgoing connection.
Also, would be great to fine control every single byte that goes out through the wire,
even the ones collected by Apple.<p>And you, what do you want for the next Apple computer?
======
jmnicolas
Affordability.

~~~
heldrida
Exactly! Affordability is the main one! The current MacBook Pro (Retina,
13-inch, Early 2015) is enough for me, maybe a bit more storage.

